# Benelli warranty???



## RAYM (Jun 1, 2014)

How long does it take to hear back after it is sent off? Mine was sent out around 5-6 weeks ago I'm just curious of how long it takes. It went in with a bulged barrel and they have to dispute with a shell company so it'll prob take a bit longer than if I paid for it out of pocket. But just wanting to see how long it took y'all's thanks


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2014)

Forever and a day. I just paid to have something fixed on mine so i wouldn't have to send it in. Of course it was not as significant as a barrel. My buddy sent his SBE2 in right after duck season last year and got it back around the end of June. It took right at 5 months.


----------



## RAYM (Jun 1, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Forever and a day. I just paid to have something fixed on mine so i wouldn't have to send it in. Of course it was not as significant as a barrel. My buddy sent his SBE2 in right after duck season last year and got it back around the end of June. It took right at 5 months.



Man that sucks! They say it takes awhile if they have to go after shell company's but it's worth it if I don't has to pay 700$ For a barrel


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 1, 2014)

RAYM said:


> Man that sucks! They say it takes awhile if they have to go after shell company's but it's worth it if I don't has to pay 700$ For a barrel



Very true. My buddy that sent his off had an action problem. IDK why it took them so long but it did. Mine was a $50 fix at a local gunsmith so i opted out of going the warranty route. For $700 though i would wait until the end of summer if i had to!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2014)

I did not think they ever broke. What news.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 2, 2014)

I blew mine up. Probably the last 6ins was gone. Sbe2 mailed it and the kent 1625fps #s I was shooting that morning to Italy. A year to the day I got a brand new gun. For the shipping there and back wound up like $68.


----------



## RAYM (Jun 2, 2014)

Well I talked to them today they said 17 more days till a gunsmith looks at it and then they will have to send it off to Remington and if it is there fault I'll get a brand new gun so...


----------



## RAYM (Jun 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I did not think they ever broke. What
> Technically it didn't break. But good thing I didn't have a browning or it would have blowed my face off


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 2, 2014)

Man blown out barrels are becoming more and more common. It is kind of scary if you think about it. I don't know if it is cheaper ammo or cheaper built guns or both???


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jun 2, 2014)

Shouldn't be too much longer.  I think I responded to a post of yours about the same thing a few months ago.  I sent mine in for the same thing that you did, and If I recall, it might have taken 3 months.  They were pretty good about getting back to me whenever I emailed them.  3 months until dove season anyway.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jun 2, 2014)

Ruining my barrel was completely my fault and the engineers at Benelli knew exactly what caused the damage without me telling them.  I paid right at $300 for a new barrel and they re-camoed my gun to match for free.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2014)

RAYM said:


> killer elite said:
> 
> 
> > I did not think they ever broke. What
> ...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 2, 2014)

DEE--Bo said:


> Shouldn't be too much longer.  I think I responded to a post of yours about the same thing a few months ago.  I sent mine in for the same thing that you did, and If I recall, it might have taken 3 months.  They were pretty good about getting back to me whenever I emailed them.  3 months until dove season anyway.



Dee-bo i forgot all about you telling me about that. Maybe it depends on how much you inquire about it.


----------



## RAYM (Jun 2, 2014)

killer elite said:


> RAYM said:
> 
> 
> > Browning was making shotguns  while Benelli was making motor bikes for Monkey wards. now I own a benelli and its a good gun but I dont see how you can that statement. I shot the same loads this season in my new A5 and it is not broken.
> ...


----------



## RAYM (Jun 2, 2014)

DEE--Bo said:


> Ruining my barrel was completely my fault and the engineers at Benelli knew exactly what caused the damage without me telling them.  I paid right at $300 for a new barrel and they re-camoed my gun to match for free.



Yes air you sure did. They said if they can fix it in the gunshop then it'll be back to me in around 30 days from now just the real time is the dispute with Remington


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 3, 2014)

RAYM said:


> killer elite said:
> 
> 
> > It was a faulty shell... How is that a malfunction on the guns part??? That's my point
> ...


----------



## OILMAN (Jun 4, 2014)

It took 2.5 weeks to have my gun returned to me. SBE 2 that was jamming.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 3, 2014)

Well the gun went to Remington for them to exam a week ago. So it'll be at most 5 weeks before I know the out come but a lot faster than I thought


----------



## RAYM (Jul 15, 2014)

Remington is paying for my gun and I should have it back in a week or so


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 15, 2014)

My SBE 1 is 14 years old and never had a problem except the long spring getting cruddy. Replaced it with a corrosion proof one and all is good.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 15, 2014)

so what was wrong with the shell and what shells were you shooting?


----------



## RAYM (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm guessing a half wet shell hung in the barrel the 2nd one bulged it I called Benelli they told me to send in hypersonic shells and Remington would pay to have it fixed.... They were correct


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 15, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I'm guessing a half wet shell hung in the barrel the 2nd one bulged it I called Benelli they told me to send in hypersonic shells and Remington would pay to have it fixed.... They were correct



Well that is good by Remington. It sucks you are without it but good you are getting it fixed!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jul 15, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I'm guessing a half wet shell hung in the barrel the 2nd one bulged it I called Benelli they told me to send in hypersonic shells and Remington would pay to have it fixed.... They were correct



WOW, that is very scary! So glad no one was hurt!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 15, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I'm guessing a half wet shell hung in the barrel the 2nd one bulged it I called Benelli they told me to send in hypersonic shells and Remington would pay to have it fixed.... They were correct



almost the same thing happened to my brother in law and his brand new stoger. but it was with a blind side shell. he saw the pellets just fall out the barrel and he never pulled the trigger again. we got home and the wad was stuck at the end of the barrel. that is one reason i try my best to keep my shells dry.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea it saved me 700+ dollars, but it's hard to tell how long it was like that I just randomly felt it one morning. It wasn't big and where it was made it super hard to see


----------



## wray912 (Jul 16, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> almost the same thing happened to my brother in law and his brand new stoger. but it was with a blind side shell. he saw the pellets just fall out the barrel and he never pulled the trigger again. we got home and the wad was stuck at the end of the barrel. that is one reason i try my best to keep my shells dry.



had the same thing happen to me with Winchester x-perts....but i shoot a Beretta so i didnt have to stop and the next bird just caught a few extra pellets


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 16, 2014)

wray912 said:


> had the same thing happen to me with Winchester x-perts....but i shoot a Beretta so i didnt have to stop and the next bird just caught a few extra pellets



They all are man made and can all fail


----------



## RAYM (Jul 16, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> They all are man made and can all fail



Exactly. Anything with moving parts will eventually fail


----------



## RAYM (Jul 23, 2014)

Well it made it back. They sent me one it max-5. Their customer service is awesome! They called me back when they said they would and done everything they told me they were going to


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 23, 2014)

Remington should get a nod too for paying for your gun.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 23, 2014)

RAYM said:


> Well it made it back. They sent me one it max-5. Their customer service is awesome! They called me back when they said they would and done everything they told me they were going to



That is awesome and Emu is correct on this one.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 23, 2014)

Hats off to them they saved me a chunk of change


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 23, 2014)

I know you are glad to get your gun back. I am happy it worked out for you.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 24, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I know you are glad to get your gun back. I am happy it worked out for you.



Thank you sir! I'm glad it went so smooth!


----------

